# SD Card suddenly works on PC but not in camera



## MrKimi (May 30, 2009)

I have a 256MB SD card in my Nikon 3200 and a laptop with an SD Card reader. I've been copying photos to my laptop for years with this setup, ie pull the SD card from the camera, slip it into the card reader, then put it back in the camera. No problems ever.

I just migrated the laptop to Linux, tried the card reader and it works fine. The problem is that the camera no longer likes the SD card. It tells me "OUT OF MEMORY" on startup and when I try to browse photos I see "WARNING!! THIS CARD CANNOT BE READ".

But I can still read the card under both Windows and Linux with no problems. I have not lost any photos, but I can't use the card in the camera... so I can't use the camera. I suspect I can reformat the card and it will come right but only until I attempt to use the card under Linux.

Does anyone know what is going on here? I figure something the camera needs got changed/removed from the card and it is getting confused. I would like to understand what so I can avoid constant reformats in future.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Garbz (May 31, 2009)

Try and format the card using the camera.
If that doesn't work get a new card. Just because it can still be read in one device doesn't mean it's not dead.


----------

